# Well so much for that????‍♂️



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My nephew is waiting for a surprise I told him I was getting for him, so we could do things outside. Slingshots, BB guns and it was supposed to be a blowgun.????????????????‍♂














Spent all day helping my favorite mother in law and 2 hours of that was sitting in the Dr office with her for a check up???????????????? I get home and a package is on our porch???????? When I picked up the package I knew it wasn't the blowgun???????????????? I'm glad I worked with the public for several years, because I was really nice to the lady at the store❤????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just get a 2 foot piece of 3/8 or half pvc I forget was a couple years ago now but that and a bag of mini marshmallows things fly pretty good and ya. An eat the ammo


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks PortBoy, that’s a fun idea


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Just get a 2 foot piece of 3/8 or half pvc I forget was a couple years ago now but that and a bag of mini marshmallows things fly pretty good and ya. An eat the ammo


Right! I forgot I have one of those. A small marshmallow also give a satisfying 'smack' on the back of a neck! 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

AllI need is the marshmallows and we're good to go Heading to the store


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lol Mo ya we put a bag or two of marshmallows through ours a few people got shot . I was surprised at how far a marshmallow went .


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

And they have a cool 'punt' sound when they leave the barrel. For a half-second you know that a round is enroute to the back of your head!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool guys!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

This brings me to a question? I am 45 and when I was a kid I would get a crack in the head if I pointed a cap gun at any person . No pointing any gun toy at any one my gram would kill me . But now we have paint ball and airsoft belt fed nerf guns super soakers lots of cool toys . Maybe port boy not the best role model because I have shot people with all the above I shooting guys at work with ear plugs and my slingshot . What’s the rules u guys have for kids just curios


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> This brings me to a question? I am 45 and when I was a kid I would get a crack in the head if I pointed a cap gun at any person . No pointing any gun toy at any one my gram would kill me . But now we have paint ball and airsoft belt fed nerf guns super soakers lots of cool toys . Maybe port boy not the best role model because I have shot people with all the above I shooting guys at work with ear plugs and my slingshot . What's the rules u guys have for kids just curios


I work with a 'sniper' mentality. I'll only point my weapon of choice at somebody if they aren't lookin'. When it comes to Nerf Dart warfare it's your fault if I hit you in the face.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Haha I shot a office girl one day in the butt with my auto airsoft she was mad as a wet hen at me maybe should re thought that one got me in a little hot water . I dude at the shop brought a mini Christmas tree in so I shot all the lights off it with the air soft hehehe he was mad to because it was the old hydro burning big bulbs and no one sold them any more . I am my own worst enemy but I have fun


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Haha I shot a office girl one day in the butt with my auto airsoft she was mad as a wet hen at me maybe should re thought that one got me in a little hot water . I dude at the shop brought a mini Christmas tree in so I shot all the lights off it with the air soft hehehe he was mad to because it was the old hydro burning big bulbs and no one sold them any more . I am my own worst enemy but I have fun


Ready, shoot, aim, think...! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya I never done things that way (shoot than defend yourself from what’s coming back at ya ) or be able to run faster scared than they can mad


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

All I can add to this is I love blowguns and Port Boy is a riot lmao

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Port boy said:


> This brings me to a question? I am 45 and when I was a kid I would get a crack in the head if I pointed a cap gun at any person . No pointing any gun toy at any one my gram would kill me . But now we have paint ball and airsoft belt fed nerf guns super soakers lots of cool toys . Maybe port boy not the best role model because I have shot people with all the above I shooting guys at work with ear plugs and my slingshot . What's the rules u guys have for kids just curios


 My personal opinion is to teach them to treat all guns as if they are loaded and observe fun safety rules. 
But... When it comes to painball, need guns, rubber band guns etc. The rules are:
1. Make sure everyone has any appropriate safety gear
2. Watch out for innocent bystanders and little ones
3. Don't break my stuff.

Telling little kids that they can't point a need fun at anyone would be hypocritical on my part. And i personally believe that toys should be fun.


----------

